
Report: Black Female Founders Receive Basically Zero Venture Capital - mfburnett
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/13/its-true-black-female-founders-receive-basically-zero-venture-capital/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10995948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10995948)

~~~
mfburnett
Ah I tried searching for this but didn't see it. Thanks!

~~~
dang
It's hard to find this kind of dupe because it's the same story coming up in
quite different locations. Users are good at flagging such cases, though.
We're probably going to extend HN's software to make that kind of flagging
more explicit.

------
visakanv
Black female founders truly play the game at (probably) one of the highest
possible difficulty settings. Looking forward to seeing some of them succeed
spectacularly.

------
BinaryAcid
This is garbage. So a group representing less than .14% of startup founders
doesn't get VC? Most startups don't. Running a startup is hard work and, if
you're lucky, you succeed. This has 0% to do with gender or race.

